# Adventure time ! animated stuff



## BoneMonkey (May 4, 2007)

i loved the adventure time clip that someone posted up here  so i 
made some adventure time sigs and avatars if anyone wants em


----------



## Killermech (May 4, 2007)

The last sig gets better for every beer


----------



## Jax (May 4, 2007)

Now you know...





AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE!


----------



## theADDict (May 4, 2007)

And for those who don't know what Adventure time is..........
http://www.broadcaster.com/clip/10944


----------



## Orc (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>


LET ME SHOW YOU MY POKEMANS




WARNING: If you get a seizure by clicking "show", it's your fault.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 4, 2007)

* has a seizure


----------

